# Bernard Hopkins Thinks MMA is a Gay Porno, Not a Sport



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> LHW boxing contender, Bernard Hopkins told Boxingscene.com that MMA is not a sport and he would feel 'suspect' [possibly gay] buying a ticket to watch it.
> 
> "I don't want to watch two grown men wrestling with panties on. I'm from the hood, we don't play that...I'm not buying a ticket to watch two grown men sweating with nuts in their face. Thats not me. To compare it to boxing is ludricous. It's a porno. I'm not wrestling a guy with panties on and nuts in my face... and they call that a sport."
> He thinks it should be a spectator sport only for women...
> ...


 Link! 

What a twat. More ridiculous reasoning for not liking MMA; and more bullshit from a boxer.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's gotta be painful knowing your sport is almost dead. I don't want to see boxing die, because it's a big part of mma. These boxers need to close there mouth and put on good fights, or just shut up already.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

God these boxers sound so ignorant. they just feel threatened that mma is taking over. and they should be. i love boxing, i train boxing, but hands down mma is the more popular, more exciting, and more diverse than boxing. none of these boxers will step in the cage with the best. not bernard hopkins or floyd mayweather. they will get wrecked which is why they talk crap to a reporter and not to an mma fighter.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the images speaks for themselves. "little clothes, only guys..".. Boxing is perfect gays and perfect for a guy like Bernard that touches any male at any time whenever he gets a chance to..

Smells **** not yet out of the closet to me..
Also as Dana said, this guy isn't fighting the best, so who gives a fawk? He should step up and do MMA not some ***** sport like "Boxing".. :confused05::thumbsup:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

he's just mad because no one gives a shit about him anymore :sarcastic12:


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

Obviously he's taken too many shots to the head !!! What a tool.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Biased...can you blame him. If any one of us were a pro boxer there is a good chance we would feel that way.

Some boxers dont act biased...... like Roy Jones respects the sport but this person never has had the best vocabulary nor are they known for making smart statements...

Hopkins should just be quiet...


----------



## MrJoey (Oct 6, 2009)

That's Bernard for you.. ignorant and stupid, but he's one of my all time favourite boxers! Maybe he's a little jealous that MMA is slowly gaining control of the fight scene, cus boxing is a little dead nowadays.. however rumour has it that B-Hop and Roy Jones are having a rematch in 2010! Will be a fight that I shall look forward to.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Will all those Millions he has and still has those Ghetto teeth lol Come on


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Halfraq9 said:


> Obviously he's taken too many shots to the head !!! What a tool.


Exactly what I was thinking! :thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Wait, MMA isn't a gay porn? Don't tell my dong....ew.

Everything he says reeks of latent homosexuality...the fact that he is paying attention strictly to balls on face and men wearing panties, seems a bit suspect to me.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Who gives a shit what a boxer who is no longer relevant in any way thinks about MMA? Bernard, your time has come and gone, dont try and draw attention to yourself by talking shit. It makes you seem like more of a troll then your natural facial features do.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Who gives a shit what a boxer who is no longer relevant in any way thinks about MMA? Bernard, your time has come and gone, dont try and draw attention to yourself by talking shit. It makes you seem like more of a troll then your natural facial features do.


Lol Bernard defended his title 20 somthing times. 25 I think to be exact. His time hasn't gone my friend. I think one of the best boxers of all time can say what he wants without fools talking him down.

He's accomplished more in boxing than anyone has in MMA.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

cabby said:


> Lol Bernard defended his title 20 somthing times. 25 I think to be exact. His time hasn't gone my friend. I think one of the best boxers of all time can say what he wants without fools talking him down.
> 
> He's accomplished more in boxing than anyone has in MMA.


If you think he isnt well past his prime then you are sadly mistaken my friend. He lost three of his last six. He used to be great, not anymore.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

homophobia for the loss. That sort of hatred of homos really smacks of fear for what hangs in his closet. Sounds like Bernard might be on the downlow to me. For his sake, hopefully people aren't so ignorant with him when and if that comes out. :dunno:

and now, a word from the Golden Boy himself, Oscar Dela Hoya:

















once hooked up with a girl wearing a shirt like that, said she was a dance instructor... it looked better on her.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The only boxer I have really heard support MMA is Lennox Lewis who I remember hearing an interview from when he did celebrity apprentice with Tito Ortiz where he said during taping he had shown Tito a couple combo's and Tito was showing him some MMA techniques that really interested him because he said he wrestled in High School and if MMA had been popular when he was younger he would have likely gotten into it as a fighter.

But am I the only one who begins to wonder what sport really has all the red necks as fans since boxing promoters and fighters ussually come off as homophobic when MMA is brought up?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The only boxer I have really heard support MMA is Lennox Lewis who I remember hearing an interview from when he did celebrity apprentice with Tito Ortiz where he said during taping he had shown Tito a couple combo's and Tito was showing him some MMA techniques that really interested him because he said he wrestled in High School and if MMA had been popular when he was younger he would have likely gotten into it as a fighter.
> 
> But am I the only one who begins to wonder what sport really has all the red necks as fans since boxing promoters and fighters ussually come off as homophobic when MMA is brought up?


 
Roy Jones Jr. runs an MMA slash Boxing venue...they obviously do MMA fights and boxing matches in the same show......wierd, but supportive...:dunno:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

David Haye is a huge MMA fan. He has even expressed interest in competing.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/article2130604.ece

Another interesting piece...

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/news.php?p=18082&more=1



> "Believing you can be a star in the UFC just because you are good with your fists is like a cricketer expecting to win Wimbledon just because he's good at hitting a ball with a bat," Haye said. "Boxing and mixed martial arts are two completely different disciplines and it would be foolish to expect to switch between the two and dominate.
> 
> "If Enzo Maccarinelli and Michael Bisping were to meet in The Octagon it would be a no contest - Bisping would beat Maccarinelli ten times out of ten. Michael knows the MMA game inside out, whereas Enzo would be completely new to it. On the flipside, if Enzo and Michael met under boxing rules, Maccarinelli would be the one with his arm raised at the end. As a pure puncher, Enzo is by far the better of the two. After all, his job is punching people in the face. The problem Enzo would have in the UFC is that MMA rules incorporate various other skills aside from just punching.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Tyson likes MMA too from what I understand.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

So Hopkins gets a boner from watching MMA. Whatever rocks his boat, there are many fetishes that seem strange to others. Doesn't mean they're wrong.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wasnt he supporting couture a while back?, now he makes a 180 and badmouths mma. Claiming he's from the hood and all. He took it up the ass in prison. Dont lie b-hop


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't put stock into what guys like Hopkins say, anyway. It's all a pathetic attempt at showmanship.

Remember how Floyd dissed MMA, then apologized and admitted he was just hyping a fight, then dissed MMA again?

I also blame the reporters, who seem to have to memory when it comes to this stuff, and the clueless editors and producers telling them, "Make sure you ask him what he thinks about UFC!" because they're hoping for some controversy.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Cornbread thinks Bernard Hopkins is a douche that takes it up the butt, not a vag impaler.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

look i can say something crazy too... but it doesn't make it so. Watch:

Bernard Hopkins is still relevant to the LHW category.

See? total bullshit.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Dont believe all boxers hate MMA. I train at a primarily boxing gym and MMA is still really well respected. Its just the few that give boxers a bad reputation.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

You guys are calling him biased? I agree with him, who wants to watch 2 sweaty dudes play with each other for 15 minutes. Perhaps its all you morons on your MMA FORUM who are biased. Tools.


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not like he is being biased here, no not at all...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

CharlieZ said:


> hopkins would smash any MMA fighter except fedor


Are we talking MMA here, or boxing?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Are we talking MMA here, or boxing?


Doesn't matter, the Z said it, it has to be true.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Are we talking MMA here, or boxing?


 
Dont waste your time, we just keep him cuz the video's are entertaining.....:thumbsup:


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

I think Bernie is just having flashback memories to his prison days. A time he would soon just forget 

...but seriously, it looks like he is just playing along in the war of words with the whole mma vs boxing thing that's been going on.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

all due respect, i don't think Hopkins has ever seen Gay Porn...it looks nothing like MMA.


----------

